# Moving to Portugal



## ytreacy (Apr 7, 2009)

I am relocating to Portugal. I am originally from Ireland but have lived the last few years in the U.S. I will be in Portugal June 26 to July 9th looking for an apartment to rent starting in August. If anyone knows of any place that I stay for the two weeks that would be great! I seem to be having difficulty as it is high season. The long term place that I need to find must have a back yard as I have two small dogs. I would like to be in Lisbon or the Algarve. Thanks for your help and advice in advance.
Yvonne


----------



## patsy (May 8, 2009)

*rent a place*

Hi yvonne i live on the silver coast which is about 50 mins from lisbon you may find more places to rent a bit out of lisbon we have a great no- of expats here lots are from ireland good luck with your search but do have a look on this side i think you will be suprised patsy


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

patsy said:


> Hi yvonne i live on the silver coast which is about 50 mins from lisbon you may find more places to rent a bit out of lisbon we have a great no- of expats here lots are from ireland good luck with your search but do have a look on this side i think you will be suprised patsy


Hi Patsy, can you recomend any websites in English to look on for rental property? Thanks.


----------



## ytreacy (Apr 7, 2009)

*Thanks*



patsy said:


> Hi yvonne i live on the silver coast which is about 50 mins from lisbon you may find more places to rent a bit out of lisbon we have a great no- of expats here lots are from ireland good luck with your search but do have a look on this side i think you will be suprised patsy


Thanks, Patsy
I will deffinately look into Silver Coast


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Micky and Yvonne,
You need to find somebody who is prepared to help you find the perfect rental for you. This person would be based in Portugal already and in the area you are looking at. The main reason for this is most rentals are done privately. You can use estate agents too as they do carry some rentals, sites such as RE/MAX Portugal have a few and their site translates into "Engrish" close enough though.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

"You could both also look at casa <casa sapo.pt> if you click on the english
version you will understand it and there are rentals on there with the monthly
rent listed!


:boxing:


----------



## patsy (May 8, 2009)

Hi yvonne if you go to my private messesage and send me your email address i think i could help you patsy


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

some rentals here.
Chavetejo - Mediação Imobiliária LDA
and here
http://casa.sapo.pt/EN/default.aspx


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for your help folks.


----------



## patsy (May 8, 2009)

*patsy*

Hi yvonne still need some place to rent may be able to help you and your dogs patsy


----------



## ytreacy (Apr 7, 2009)

I would be delighted with any advice or contacts. I cannot figure out how to private message you.

Thanks again






patsy said:


> Hi yvonne still need some place to rent may be able to help you and your dogs patsy


----------



## patsy (May 8, 2009)

*patsy*

Hi go to my name on this message and press it will give you my pm


----------



## patsy (May 8, 2009)

*patsy*

i will email you on your email you sent to me


----------



## patsy (May 8, 2009)

*patsy*

i will try now


----------

